# Canon Canada Refurb How To



## OGsPhotography (Aug 27, 2017)

Anyone have the website that sells Refurbed Canon in Canada? Im looking to buy a 5d iii or similar full frame.
I used to know where the Canon online store was and cant seem to find the right pages...


----------



## snowbear (Aug 28, 2017)

Henry's?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks @snowbear. Henrys is great and sells some refurbs.

My local Henrys store has a refurbed powershot at the moment 

It was the canon estore that has a special refurb listing as I recall but I cant seem to find it again, they may have changed their site or dont have any kistings atthe moment.

They could just post the refurbs in the main section now  as they get them. I see a few open box specials. 

Pain in the butt shopping for cameras.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 29, 2017)

I bought a Nikon F90 from their eBay store a few years back.  It was a decent deal until I paid the shipping!


----------

